# X-touch compact



## bracken (Aug 9, 2020)

with the editor software, has anyone tried to use bootcamp on a mac, or wine stable or whatever, to change cc mapping on the x-touch compact?


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 9, 2020)

Sorry, not an answer to you question but it has made think of a question... Is the editor software still not available on OSX? I know it used to only be available with PC but surely they've added this to Mac now?


----------



## bracken (Aug 9, 2020)

no, it isn't unfortunately


----------



## emilio_n (Aug 9, 2020)

I am afraid not yet...


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 9, 2020)

FFS. I've wanted to buy one for a while and I haven't moved back to PC yet so I guess I'll have to keep waiting.


----------



## bracken (Aug 9, 2020)

surprising there's nothing on the internet with anyone trying the editor on mac with virtual windows


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 9, 2020)

I’m a die-hard Mac guy who happens to have 1 PC machine among my 4 Macs (for my VEP template), so I used that to program the XTC. I would be lost without that thing. It feels superb and makes a killer controller. I just wish it had on board preset capability so you could quickly switch to different profiles. But man, there’s nothing else like it.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 9, 2020)

whinecellar said:


> I’m a die-hard Mac guy who happens to have 1 PC machine among my 4 Macs (for my VEP template), so I used that to program the XTC. I would be lost without that thing. It feels superb and makes a killer controller. I just wish it had on board preset capability so you could quickly switch to different profiles. But man, there’s nothing else like it.



Yeah I’m gonna buy one. I’ve left my JLCooper Fadermaster pro back in England and I need something that isn’t dead technology. Being able to connect via USB also means getting rid of the need for my Motu express midi interface as well (for the time being). I’m just a bit surprised that after all this time they haven’t added an editor for OSX.


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 9, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> ...I’m just a bit surprised that after all this time they haven’t added an editor for OSX.



Agreed!


----------



## bracken (Aug 17, 2020)

another question on the compact; there's a lot of discussion about midi cc and motorised faders, but in ordinary midi mode on the compact, do the faders move with automation if you use midi learn for various functions in logic or whatever?


----------



## robcs (Aug 17, 2020)

bracken said:


> another question on the compact; there's a lot of discussion about midi cc and motorised faders, but in ordinary midi mode on the compact, do the faders move with automation if you use midi learn for various functions in logic or whatever?



No, in MIDI controller mode, they're 'dumb' faders. The motors only kick in when it's in Mackie mode. That's why it's effectively two machines in one: a MIDI control surface and a mixer panel.


----------



## bracken (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks very much for the info. Preumably this the case for all surfaces with motorized faders


----------



## robcs (Aug 17, 2020)

bracken said:


> Thanks very much for the info. Presumably this the case for all surfaces with motorized faders



No. Some of them don't have the MIDI controller mode. The only ones I know of are the X-Touch Compact (the other two X Touch models don't have MIDI mode!), and the older Behringer BCF200. There used to be more, I believe, but they're all older models from other manufacturers that don't work with newer versions of MAC OS.

I'm sure if there are others someone will chime in (and I'd be curious to know! I did a lot of searching before I got the X-Touch).


----------



## bracken (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks again. How are you finding it? It looks to me it has a lot of scope for both mixing in Mackie mode, and using it for individual setups for softsynths etc in midi mode


----------



## robcs (Aug 17, 2020)

I love it. It's y first motorized mixer, so I don't have anything to compare it to, but it's as responsive as I need it to be, and the long throws and touch sensitivity are great.

The BIG drawback, as others have pointed out, is the lack of a Mac editor. So, most of the time instead of MIDI mode I just end up controlling CCs with either my Touchpad + Audioswift, or an Arduino breath controller I DIYed. I also bought a Genki Wave ring recently, but I'm still getting used to that.

Yes, I'm a gear addict


----------



## bracken (Aug 17, 2020)

great, I think I'll get it. I expect the midi editor won't work with the various mac pc emulations because there's usually problems with hardware/usb with those programs, but I think I'll just 'borrow' a windows laptop from work if I find I really need the cc programming


----------



## bracken (Aug 26, 2020)

for anyone interested, I've tested and the editor works in bootcamp on a mac. While I'm here, in mackie mode on the XTC it seems eq is very limited in terms of editing - do I need to adjust parameters in Logic control surface parameters to get the VPots to select all the bands etc?


----------



## Dom (Sep 26, 2020)

How does it work when you edit the CCs on a PC and the use it on a Mac? Do the assignments get written into the hardware, or is there a preference file to be transferred to the Mac?

Also, there is an A / B switch. Is it possible to run Mackie Control mode on A, and Midi mode on B for example?


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 26, 2020)

Dom said:


> How does it work when you edit the CCs on a PC and the use it on a Mac? Do the assignments get written into the hardware, or is there a preference file to be transferred to the Mac?
> 
> Also, there is an A / B switch. Is it possible to run Mackie Control mode on A, and Midi mode on B for example?



1. Yes, you edit on a PC but all assignments get written to the unit itself. And of course you can store your edited profiles as backup files on the PC as well.

2. The A/B switch toggles between 2 different layers, each of which can have its own assignments for each control. So essentially every knob, button, and fader can have 2 different functions - it’s like having two whole units simply by hitting the A/B switch.

you can also switch between custom controller mode and Mackie by holding a key combo when powering up.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 26, 2020)

whinecellar said:


> 2. The A/B switch toggles between 2 different layers, each of which can have its own assignments for each control. So essentially every knob, button, and fader can have 2 different functions - it’s like having two whole units simply by hitting the A/B switch.


I'm not sure this answers Dom's question. Someone please correct me if the following is wrong. The only way to switch into or out of Mackie mode is by turning off the unit and turning it back on again with the "MC" button held down. That can't be programmed into the A/B switches. You might (emphasis on "might") be able to simulate Mackie mode in either the A bank or B bank of controls, by documenting what message(s) each control sends in Mackie mode and then programming them to one bank or the other. I'm not sure about that because I don't know what set of MIDI messages make up the Mackie protocol.


----------



## Dom (Sep 26, 2020)

Thanks both! That's very useful.

Yeah possibly the Mackie Control mode simulation could work. The MC midi messages are quite straightforward. Faders are pitch wheel, encoders are CCs, buttons are notes. But I wonder if if in the simulated mode (but essential in standard midi mode) it is listening and responding to what's coming back from the DAW, for feedback?

I'm currently trying to coax a X Touch Extender into being a CC controller by converting its pitch wheel data. A bit much faff, so I may get the Compact instead.

Overall the X Touch Range may be amongst the most solid products that Behringer have ever made. My X-Touch (regular) has been in use for years now, great faders, and I prefer it over other controllers, also much prefer it over the Mackie Control that I had previously. The Mackie Control needed at least one fader replaced about every 3 months or so.

I just wish it wasn't so bulky in its height. A flatter version, like the (otherwise inferior) Avid Artist Mix, or Avid S1 would be more ergonomical.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 26, 2020)

Dom said:


> ... But I wonder if in the simulated mode (but essential in standard midi mode) it is listening and responding to what's coming back from the DAW, for feedback? ...


I didn't think of that. I suspect you are right, which means my simulation wouldn't really work.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 27, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> I'm not sure this answers Dom's question. Someone please correct me if the following is wrong. The only way to switch into or out of Mackie mode is by turning off the unit and turning it back on again with the "MC" button held down. That can't be programmed into the A/B switches. You might (emphasis on "might") be able to simulate Mackie mode in either the A bank or B bank of controls, by documenting what message(s) each control sends in Mackie mode and then programming them to one bank or the other. I'm not sure about that because I don't know what set of MIDI messages make up the Mackie protocol.



You must have missed my last paragraph in that post:

“You can also switch between custom controller mode and Mackie by holding a key combo when powering up.”


----------



## Dom (Sep 28, 2020)

Hey Jim, Apologies, I think it was me who confused the conversation. I was asking whether one could have Mackie Control on the "A" bank, and controllers on the "B" bank or vice versa. So easily switchable, without having to restart the unit.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 28, 2020)

Dom said:


> Hey Jim, Apologies, I think it was me who confused the conversation. I was asking whether one could have Mackie Control on the "A" bank, and controllers on the "B" bank or vice versa. So easily switchable, without having to restart the unit.



Ah, gotcha. Yeah, unfortunately that’s not an option. I don’t think any such controller exists, unfortunately! I ended up with an XT Compact for all my custom assignments and a regular X-Touch right next to it for mixing. Love the combo!


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 28, 2020)

You can switch between CC and MC mode by sending a CC127 message to XTC. Can't remember the value, I think it must be >64 It's in the QSG.

I have set up a CC config on A and a Mackie on B, for use with Cubase.
Refer to this thread for more info. Reaper implementation, but can be used with Cubase.





Reaper 5 - Behringer X-Touch Compact / virtual midi ports / Standard and MC mode


Hi guys! I posted this at the official "Music Tribe" forum but I hate the layout of it and it seems it's never going to be found unless someone googles it... so, I'm here. Bought an X-Touch, X-Touch One, X-Touch Compact.... yeah, overkill. Probably going to hang onto the Compact, because of its...




vi-control.net


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 28, 2020)

DynamicK said:


> You can switch between CC and MC mode by sending a CC127 message to XTC. Can't remember the value, I think it must be >64 It's in the QSG.


Exactly what @Dom needs to know. Thanks!


----------



## Dom (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks all, that is indeed the info I needed! I did some experiments with the compact, but in the may stick to just the X Touch for mixing, and then a Korg NanoKontrol for CCs. 

The funny thing is that I found the faders on the X-Touch Compact too long! Playing with the right hand and moving 2-3 faders simultaneously with the left (eg velocity-xfade, vibrato, expression) becomes quite hard work. It's not really what I anticipated. 

Maybe I'm just too used to tiny faders!


----------



## colony nofi (Oct 7, 2020)

Just letting anyone who has old mc-mixes or even the new 8 fader S1's, that there are fairly straight forward methods for getting a bunch of faders to be non-motorized CC's and others to be motorized audio faders at the same time on these boards. It involves some dummy midi tracks in your template + some editing in BOME, but it works an absolute treat. I'm going to try a version on an old s3 one of these days too! There's a very complicated hack to get the midi CC's motorized, but like all hacky things it was easy to break / never worked when I wanted it to and I just gave up. Turns out there are good reasons midi CC's really shouldn't be motorized much of the time. 

Now - Jim's @whinecellar setup is the best of both worlds really, and gives the same result as an S3 for a lot lot less cash....


----------



## Randlefish (Feb 14, 2021)

Hello, everyone! I am waiting for my X-Touch Compact to be delivered next week and I really would like to know what's the best procedure to follow in order to achieve the goal I set. 
I need the X-Touch to be mapped with MIDI CCs in the A layer setup (for using modulations during the composing phase) and then to be a Daw Controller when using my Mixing Template.
Should I use the PC editor to map the CCs and save them into the device? 
How can I be able to achieve those two separate layers I was talking about?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Mar 7, 2021)

colony nofi said:


> Just letting anyone who has old mc-mixes or even the new 8 fader S1's, that there are fairly straight forward methods for getting a bunch of faders to be non-motorized CC's and others to be motorized audio faders at the same time on these boards. It involves some dummy midi tracks in your template + some editing in BOME, but it works an absolute treat. I'm going to try a version on an old s3 one of these days too! There's a very complicated hack to get the midi CC's motorized, but like all hacky things it was easy to break / never worked when I wanted it to and I just gave up. Turns out there are good reasons midi CC's really shouldn't be motorized much of the time.
> 
> Now - Jim's @whinecellar setup is the best of both worlds really, and gives the same result as an S3 for a lot lot less cash....


@colony nofi Thank you for sharing your research and experiences with a split faderbank. Seriously considering an Avid S1 to use with Logic Pro. Has your 'hacked' setup with Bome etc, been stable since your posts from the autumn of 2020?


----------



## colony nofi (Mar 7, 2021)

Brobdingnagian said:


> @colony nofi Thank you for sharing your research and experiences with a split faderbank. Seriously considering an Avid S1 to use with Logic Pro. Has your 'hacked' setup with Bome etc, been stable since your posts from the autumn of 2020?


Hey mate,
Yes - this has worked great for us at least across multiple rooms for quite a few years. I think I first did it maybe 3 years ago and I'm still using it almost daily.
Having said that, a lot of the time I'm now also using the 8 faders all for audio and separate non-motorised faders for midi CC - just depending on the gig .


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Mar 8, 2021)

colony nofi said:


> Hey mate,
> Yes - this has worked great for us at least across multiple rooms for quite a few years. I think I first did it maybe 3 years ago and I'm still using it almost daily.
> Having said that, a lot of the time I'm now also using the 8 faders all for audio and separate non-motorised faders for midi CC - just depending on the gig .


Thank you so much for your reply. Also, very grateful for you sharing your setup solution with this issue across several posts. Thanks again!


----------



## mchest (Jan 4, 2023)

@bracken The Wineskin Winery app allows PC only apps to run in mac (M1/ 12.5.1). Came across this as I need to run AATranslator on mac & they had recommended it. Slight faff to setup but then you're sorted. Run thru here.


----------

